# Screw post repair



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Greetings all,

Would like to know anyones tips or methods to repair cracked or chipped screw posts on T-jet bodies.

thanks !!

Mike


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Posts can be repaired by slipping either plastic tubing or aluminum tubing over the cracked post.. If you use plastic you can fill the top with epoxy then redrill a hole fro the body screw. Also RTHO makes a metal insert you can use to repair posts. You drill the post out ten epoxy the insert in the body post

Roger Corrie


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Roger,

Yes, I'm aware of slipping tubing over existing post if clearance allows. But I'm looking for a more restorative look. Maybe a build up of epoxy, then re-drilling, but would like to color match body. Any other tips or methods used.

Similar to what Angelo's Attic provides. Would anyone be familiar with his technique?

thanks, and all replies greatly appreciated.

Happy Holidays!!

Mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Seamless colormatched repairs done in genuine Aurora plastic right here at Model Murdering!

Epoxy, superglue, plastruct, aluminum tubes???? Gad zooks! 

Shuuuudder... :freak: 

LOL! ...just funnin with the guys Mike.

My first question would be, "Is this a runner or a collectable Genny body?"


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Go to MEV's web site Mike Vitale's Restoration Guide has step by step how to make repairs to TJETS that will be the same color as the body. Basically what he does is take Testors liquid cement and either uses the underside of the car or a junker body of the same color. The testors liquid cement will react with the plastic and turn it into a plastic putty that can be used to repair your posts. Get the book its worth the money 

Roger Corrie


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Roger,

Thanks for the tip. Problem with a junker is that this is a quite hard to find vintage Atlas 30 Ford Touring ( looks more like a roadster to me) in brown or almost a ruddy mud color. It's the rear post, and I'd like to restore it.
Thanks for the tip!
Any other suggestions out there are greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Mike,

Almost any injection molded car with that color may work also old Bell Telephones with the same color can be used

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

As Roger pointed out there are many alternate sources for making goop.

Worst case scenario is a blend of primary colors to create a muddy brown. I usally do a drop by drop experiment on a pallette for small repairs. Helps to keep track of the drop to drop ratio if ya gotta repair a big area so you can whip up a good sized batch.


----------

